# Livebearer crossbreeding?



## cmahan4576 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi i have a female platy in my tank with some goldies and a rosy barb. I was wondering if i put a male mollie in there would they crossbreed?


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I think so but wait for some more answers because I'm not an expert. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## cmahan4576 (Apr 24, 2012)

ok if they crossbred that would awesome unless it was deformed


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Remember wait for more answers. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## cmahan4576 (Apr 24, 2012)

:chair::chair::chair::chair::chair::chair::chair:;-):fish::funk


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The male will try, but you likely won't get any fry. They aren't closely related.


----------



## cmahan4576 (Apr 24, 2012)

ok
that's nice to know because if there were fry they would most likely get sucked up by my filter


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Won't happen. Only one molly, The Amazon Molly, can cross with non-molly species. You won't find Amazons in a petshop, so you're safe.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Guppies can cross with mollies I believe. and platys to swordtails. but anything else, no.


----------



## cmahan4576 (Apr 24, 2012)

cool a swordtail (i gots an ideas)


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Remember hybrids are not great fish and are normaly very unhealthy and live short lives. You really do more bad then good.

But don't let me turn you away. That's how a lot of people make the "new world" fish. And sometimes are very nice looking until you learn a bit more then what you see and that beautiful fish suffering a unknown internal problem is not very cool.

But 70% of what's in your petcos petmarts and stuff do have hybrids without you even knowing about it. 

Anyways do some more resurch not pictures or anything. But read up on hybrids.


----------



## cmahan4576 (Apr 24, 2012)

i got a male swordtail (mainly because that's all they had) and another female platy so far i don't think they've bred but i think the older one is pregnant from before i bought her so i'm not sure but i hope for fry (and a few more tanks


----------

